# Real car or Model? You decide!



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Here is the photo of my PT Cruiser. Is it a real car or a kit?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Well, let's see.............since I didn't sign on to my favorite 'Here's my REAL Car!' website, I'm gonna go way out on a limb here and take a guess..........It's a model?

Of course, now having been a smartass about it, I'm probably wrong! :lol: 

Wayne


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Due to the extreme lack of visible dust on the tire treads, I'm going to have to agree with Wayne. I think it's a well-built and painted model!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

It's a very _well-built_ and _well-photographed _ model, but it is a model. Nice work!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I believe its a model....just because of how sterile the environment it was photgrahed in is


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I think he's just yankin' us and it's really CGI.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Looking at the tires and wheels I say it's a model kit.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

It's an opical delusion, we all been hipotized !!
That am correct.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, the tires aren't bulging any at the bottom so it must be a model.  

HOWEVER, it looks really, really good! Take a shot of it with a macro lens from a lower perspective and photoshop into a shot in the yard and it'd be REALLY hard to tell.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It's real. No one can build one THAT good!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Yeah, the tires aren't bulging any at the bottom so it must be a model.


I thought about that too, so I Googled photos of real PT Cruisers. Much to my surprise, they didn't show any "radial bulge" either; I guess they're very light cars.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Having driven and ridden in one, I can say with complete authority that PT Cruisers are real cars.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

It's a model. A Revell snap kit.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> I thought about that too, so I Googled photos of real PT Cruisers. Much to my surprise, they didn't show any "radial bulge" either; I guess they're very light cars.



All those photos are really of *models* of PT Cruisers. 

I'll grant you there's not much on the type tires as on the model by Madcap and there's none really visible on the newer style wide rim thin tires. There's still a detectable flattening effect against the ground on both, however.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> It's a model. A Revell snap kit.


For a snap kit, it sure looks convincing. Nice work MadCap! :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Nobody has a garage that clean.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

MadCap Romanian said:


> It's a model. A Revell snap kit.


I bet your name ain't real! :freak:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

a snap kit !!! wow . i'd have guessed it was a model but i sure would not have thought it a snap kit . 
nice work MCR ! 
hb


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Revel Wheels of Fire kit. I used a lot of Chrysler promo material from the dealership to get the paint job right and the emblems to look like the real ones. Even the interior is a correct match.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Revel Wheels of Fire kit. I used a lot of Chrysler promo material from the dealership to get the paint job right and the emblems to look like the real ones. Even the interior is a correct match.


The interior looks like it's out of an ad for the vehicle. You nailed the color AND texture for the scale. :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

No deformation of an air filled tire supporting weight...


MODEL.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*"It's a model. A Revell snap kit."*

The picture, or what I've been ridin' around in?


----------

